# Weird errors when installing/updating ports



## ikbendeman (Nov 30, 2013)

`portmaster [port]lang/gcc49[/port]`

```
===>>> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 (20/1)

===>>> Currently installed version: gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/gcc49

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/gcc49 from ports
===>>> Launching child to update gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 to gcc49-4.9.0.20131124

===>>> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 (21/1)

===>>> Currently installed version: gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/gcc49

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/gcc49 from ports
===>>> Launching child to update gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 to gcc49-4.9.0.20131124

===>>> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 (22/1)

===>>> Currently installed version: gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/gcc49

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/gcc49 from ports
===>>> Launching child to update gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 to gcc49-4.9.0.20131124

===>>> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 >> gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1 (23/1)

===>>> Currently installed version: gcc-4.9.0.20131020_1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/gcc49

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/gcc49 from ports
^C
===>>> Build/Install for lang/gcc49 exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for lang/gcc49 exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for lang/gcc49 exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for lang/gcc49 exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for lang/gcc49 exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for lang/gcc49 exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for lang/gcc49 exiting due to signal

===>>> Build/Install for lang/gcc49 exiting due to signal
```


----------



## kpa (Nov 30, 2013)

Most likely related to this change: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=334991

Delete the installed package and then delete everything related to lang/gcc49 from /var/db/ports and /var/db/pkg.


----------



## ikbendeman (Dec 1, 2013)

It was doing it on all ports. Then it just... stopped after a re-installation of pkg, Portmaster and gcc.


----------



## kpa (Dec 1, 2013)

ports-mgmt/pkg version 1.2 was quite badly broken and version 1.2.1 fixed the worst problems. I guess you were caught in the middle with a broken pkg.


----------

